
Show HN: Create browser tests 10x faster with QA Wolf - jonperl
https://github.com/qawolf/qawolf
======
heynk
Hey! This is a really interesting tool. We have a product already set up with
Playwright/Jest, so this may come in pretty handy.

I see you have docs for converting a generated test to Typescript by hand, but
it would be even better to pass a CLI flag to generate the TS test
automatically. This would also lead to better types - i.e. `let browser:
Browser;` vs. just `let browser`. Oh - looks like you're already tracking
that!
[https://github.com/qawolf/qawolf/issues/353](https://github.com/qawolf/qawolf/issues/353)

Another request would be to specify the output location of the generated test.
We already have integration tests at `/tests/integration/*`, and I'd prefer to
keep them all in there.

~~~
jonperl
Hey thanks for checking it out and for the feedback! I will make sure we add
the --ts flag in the next release.

You can specify the directory with `npx qawolf create
--rootDir=tests/integration` let me know if that works for you?

------
jonperl
Hi HN, we have been building this open source tool to make creating browser
tests easier. It converts your browser actions to Playwright/Jest code and
sets up CI with one command. We would love any feedback!

